# Bareback in the snow



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

not really, just a few frameless shots. learned this weekend. fun stuff, but not for weak at heart.. err, hand..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

VERY well done!!! The last time I tried this, I manged to smash the base of my thumb!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

oh no Charles, I hope it wasn't bad! I've been lucky so far,,, it's when I start doing aerials that I'll probably get nervous again. I wasn't so lucky early on, and smacked a few short forks and knuckles, but I was ready for this at yhis time,, if anything, it's giving me a new thumb callous. this is way less scary than Pickle fork, but that could be my relative experience at this stage..


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Great shooting, Man...I envy you shooters that shoot this way. You obviously use the same technique as PFS, so maybe I will attempt it eventually...
Have you ever had a bad hand hit? (I suppose all hand hits are "bad")

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Great shooting, Man...I envy you shooters that shoot this way. You obviously use the same technique as PFS, so maybe I will attempt it eventually...
> Have you ever had a bad hand hit? (I suppose all hand hits are "bad")
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


 It's been awhile since I've had a hand hit, but when I began I had quite a few but only one to keep me from frettin. that was a stone to the index shooting a regular frame, and was a small black spot for about two days.. PFS is the only time I differ my right hand style. this is more like shooting a regular frame, buf I did ustilize the twist and tweak when I started learning it... and no I've not hit my hand even once shooting this style.. when I start shooting aerials this way, I foresee a smack or two.. start with a long flat top, to keep your hand away from the top, learn PFS this way, practice twist and tweak and forget accuracy until you just know where the ammo goes.. once you learn it, your confidence will skyrocket and your instincts wil increase vastly.... til you go back to regular frame and have to relearn.. then you'll have both down, and frameless isn't far off...


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

This is my favourite way of shooting these days, I've given up on frames and now have a frameless slingshot looped on my wrist at all times like a surfer bracelet. Some of the Chinese shooters who favour this technique are incredible, the accuracy achievable is easily on par with match lighting. It takes a while to learn how to shoot without risking hand-hits though! Vimeo has hundreds of videos describing this technique (although they are Chinese speaking).

I usually use 1745 tubes, however I learnt to shoot like this using 1632 an 4.5mm BB's so any hand-hits caused no damage! After 3-4 years of shooting almost exclusively using this style I've suffered 2 hand-hits, both with 4.5mm BB's that stung but caused no damage. I've uploaded several videos showing this technique onto YouTube listed below to help anyone who wants to give it a try. I'd recommend everyone tries it, especially shooters who love shooting over the aesthetics of frames themselves - it's far cheaper, quicker to build and can be carried everywhere completely legally! In addition the accuracy is fantastic with a little practice, power is limited to single tubes or a single flat-band but this is sufficient for almost every situation and these are often used to hunt in China as successfully as frames with double/triple tube sets. This style of shooting is called 'Sichuan style' in China, using fingers as a braced fork as opposed to the bareback style of PFSshooter.
















I'll keep adding videos to the YouTube channel as I've amassed a huge collection in learning this shooting style


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

That is pretty amazing...it looks a LOT safer than the PFS style bareback shooting

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

